# Firefox et session



## Philou63 (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter le dernier IMAC 24 pouces, 3,06 Ghz avec 4Go de mémoire vive. J'ai reinstallé toutes mes applis les plus récentes dont Firefox 3.0.
Sur cet ordi j'ai une session admin et 4 sessions utilisateurs, et Firefox ne fonctionne que sur 3 sessions utilisateurs. La quatrième (session de mon épouse), j'ai le message suivant quand je lance l'appli : *" Une copie de Firefox est déjà ouverte. Une seule copie de Firefox peut etre ouverte à la fois"*
J'ai fait tout ce qui était possible à ma connaissance pour essayer de réparer : redémarrage, nouvelle install de l'appli, réparation des autorisations, mise à la poubelle des préférences, contrôle parental, rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Je vous en remercie d'avance.


----
IMac_24 Pouces_Mac OS X 10.5.3_3.06 Ghz_4go de SDRAMM


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

coucou

tu as " presque bon"


Selon l'aide mozilla- Firefox ( et ouiii , ca sert) c'est affaire de profile
(en gros les fichiers de session d'un utilisateur)

FF ne peut utiliser qu'un seul profile à la fois 
Normalement FF verrouille -deverrouille  automatiquement
et des fois... ca foire

il faut donc zigouiller le ou les fichier de gestion ( invisibles)  lock et parentlock

c'est là en anglais mais assez clair
Profile in use - MozillaZine Knowledge Base


Note du modo : Firefox est un logiciel "internet", on déménage !


----------



## Philou63 (26 Juin 2008)

Merci pour le conseil.
Mais comment fait-on pour trouver ces fichiers invisibles ?
J'ai essayé de faire une opération nettoyage avec Onyx, c'est toujours pareil .
A+
Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

tu as des fils sur les fichiers invisibles

et en passant Onyx a une option pour ressortir les fichiers invisibles

un des derniers ( encore remonté ce jour)
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/trouver-fichiers-invisibles-sous-os-x-224270.html


----------



## Philou63 (27 Juin 2008)

Je suis aller Bibliothèque,Application support, Firefox, et j'ai"zigouillé" le dossier "profiles", ainsi qu'un petit fichier "profiles.ini", redemarré et,

C'est reparti comme en 40.

Merci pour tous vos bons conseils.


----------

